# Male or Female



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just been wondering why so many people on the social net or kids or women.

I'd be interested to see the ratio on here ???

so....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course you have to believe the answers.

me a 18 year old male from chile.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and I have to be 18 to join the forum,


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Me, I am Mustafina, 96, from Fiji. 
I used to be a woman.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

and I'm a 150 year old Peruvian chief !!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Katoey....from Thailand.....so i had two votes


----------



## markguyver (May 5, 2012)

22yo Male from Aus !


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Errrrmmmmm.....Can I phone a friend!!!???


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Errrrmmmmm.....Can I phone a friend!!!???


It would need to be a very close friend to kno the answer to the question !!!!!

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------

